# Baron Wolf Magic Cards



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Last year i downloaded the Baron Wolf Magic reference cards, these are pretty much the same ones that are on the GW website except - They are alot more pretty.

Since then i have misplaced the file (most likely deleted it) and i was wondering if any you guys have a copy of the PDF?

Checked the website but GW shut them down  

Cheers guys.


----------

